# Kennel/Crates for Suburban



## Taylor (Apr 7, 2009)

What kind do you use? Recommend? Price? I would need 2. They would be in the Cargo area of a 2003 Suburban.


----------



## Mac's Mom (Jun 7, 2010)

I'm a little confused. You're looking for crates for transportation purposes only? If so, for what size dogs?


----------



## Taylor (Apr 7, 2009)

Yes, sorry. Just for use in the Suburban. Its for my 2 GSD's


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

We have an Expedition and we use the Varikennels. 








To fit 2 side by side, we use a 400 (36" long) for my 70lbers and a 500 (40") for the 90lb dogs. I have friends with Suburbans who put 2 500 kennels side by side, but you generally have to put the one up a little on a shelf so that they fit. This does work out nicely because if you build it right you can put a flat rolling storage box underneath the crate that's up for dog gear!!

You do not have to get the name brand ones. I think the Bargain Hound version at PetsMart is something like $80. These also pop up on Craigslist fairly often, in good shape, and for a reduced cost. Just be sure to bleach and disinfect the crates before you put your furkids in them if they're not new.


----------



## Taylor (Apr 7, 2009)

Thank you! That was very helpful.


----------



## CainGSD (Nov 15, 2003)

Taylor said:


> Thank you! That was very helpful.


I have the two 500 crates side by side set up in my older suburban that JKlatsky wrote about. This is working out exceptionally well for me. I do have one crate on a 7 inch wooden box with the roll out under the bed box for gear. The other crate is on 4 inch wooden riser. I am also able to lay the middle row of seating flat and it will accomodate 2 additional 500 crates for longer trips. I will try and get a picture of this set up for you.


----------



## Taylor (Apr 7, 2009)

CainGSD said:


> I have the two 500 crates side by side set up in my older suburban that JKlatsky wrote about. This is working out exceptionally well for me. I do have one crate on a 7 inch wooden box with the roll out under the bed box for gear. The other crate is on 4 inch wooden riser. I am also able to lay the middle row of seating flat and it will accomodate 2 additional 500 crates for longer trips. I will try and get a picture of this set up for you.


 
I appreciate it. So did you make the wooden box? I think my DH could definatley do that. I appreciate any pics you may have.


----------

